# some Hebrew users?

## itay

ma mazave? מה המצב?

 :Cool: 

----------

## pygoscelis

אהלן, חביבי  :Very Happy: 

----------

## net_keeper

Ma nishma?

----------

## Aner

שלום חבר'ס

איתי, אתה פה גם כאן?   :Laughing: 

זה Aner (aka Apollo)

----------

## Koala Kid

שלום לכווווווווווווווולם

מה המצב ? יש פה מישהו שמשתתף בפורום של תפוז ?

----------

## Unix Microsoft

ulay zarih lasot forum be ivrit 

ma dathem?

----------

## coredumb

The Israeli userbase is indeed growing steadily, nice nice.

Gentoo ze hachi, achi  :Wink: 

----------

## pygoscelis

 *coredumb wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo ze hachi, achi 

 

Sigged!

!זה הכי, אחי Gentoo

----------

## Blitz

îåååååå   :Razz: 

----------

## Unix Microsoft

כן

----------

## il-vertigo

ååàìä ìà éãòúé ùéù ëàï éùøàìéí.

öøéê ìäáéà ìôä ëîä ùéåúø ëé àæ àåìé éôúçå ôåøåí áòáøéú.

----------

## Nir

îä äîöá?  :Smile: 

----------

## Skogtroll

éù â'ðèåàéñèéí îäîøëæ àå ùëåìí îäöôåï ä÷ø?

----------

## Bornio

a happy camper from the Merkaz. =]

----------

## Nicko

מה קורה

----------

## MyName

àðé îäîøëæ

----------

## omriil

שלום אנשים  :Smile: 

----------

## PsychoDad

ùìåí åáøëä àðùéí !   :Laughing: 

----------

## snuffer

àðé îäîøëæ. îä ðùîò?

òåã ùàìä àåìé àðé ÷öú îèåîèí àáì îáèàéí àú æä âðèå àå â'ðèå?

----------

## nighty

â'

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/faq.xml#pronunciation

àáì çôéó

----------

## planetsheinker

And yet another proud Israeli Gentoo user  :Smile: 

----------

## uprooter

×××× ××§×¡ ××××× ×©×¢××× ×ª××ª ×¤×¦××¨×"× ×××¨×××ª ××× ×××.

 :Wink: 

××¢× ×¢× ×××© ×§×××£

----------

## planetsheinker

 *uprooter wrote:*   

> ×××× ××§×¡ ××××× ×©×¢××× ×ª××ª ×¤×¦××¨×"× ×××¨×××ª ××× ×××.
> 
> ××¢× ×¢× ×××© ×§×××£

 

××ª× ×××× ××ª×  :Smile: 

----------

